# Dragon's Blood



## abax (Aug 7, 2015)

What is it and where can I get it? H202 and Phyton 27
seem to hold rot in check for a little while and then it shows
up again. I'm getting rather desperate about my Phrags.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 7, 2015)

Dragon's Blood is a sap or resin. Not sure where commercial sources come from, but I know that some Dracena species produce it.

I've never tried it, but it seemed to be the miracle du jour on the various orchid forums a few years back. I also don't know where to suggest looking ... maybe ebay or Amazon if none of the orchid retailers carry it.

This is a stupid question, I know, but do you have any clues as to why you're encountering lots of rot? For instance, are temperatures and air flow in check?

My current favorite preventative treatment is Neem oil. It's purely anecdotal, of course, but in my experience it cuts down on disease / disease transmission, and prevents foliar pests from infesting the collection. I don't use it as a treatment for rot, though, just a preventative. The other things I like about Neem is that it's inexpensive (relatively), easy to mix, reasonably safe, and easy to find (Walmart, Lowe's, and Home Depot all carry it, as well as lots of smaller specialty shops).


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2015)

There is a member here (gonewild) who was responsible for distribution of Dragon's blood here in the US of A. I believe he is in Peru now but you acan ask. I would send you some but I only have a little left.


----------



## Gilda (Aug 7, 2015)

Try Daconil fungicide....readily available at the stores you mentioned. Really does good for me stopping rot etc. Might have to spray a couple of times.


----------



## Secundino (Aug 7, 2015)

Not _Dracaena_, ... that is an other sort of dragons blood...more alchemistic and medieval. 

This newer one is from _Croton lechleana _(_lechleri_? don't remember) and is supposed to make modern miracles.


----------



## abax (Aug 8, 2015)

Daconil is next on my list Gilda. Phyton 27 isn't quite doing
the trick.

happyrotter, I think it's the weather. It's hot, humid and
raining almost constantly. We see sun maybe once or
twice a week. As to air movement, two 20" louvers and
exhaust fan, two 52" ceiling fans 24/7 and one small fan
aimed directly across the Phrag. bench 24/7. The humidity in my gh stands at 95% without the humidifiers
going and with the louvers open and air flow on max. All
my Phrags. are in unglazed clay pots with holes all the way around the pots. I use Orchiata and K-Lite. In other
words, I don't have a clue what's causing the rot.


----------



## Ray (Aug 8, 2015)

Bacteria and fungi are ubiquitous; give them the right conditions (very warm and wet), and they'll thrive. Once they get their populations built up, it becomes an uphill battle to knock 'em back.

I have found that a regular, monthly treatment with the Inocucor Garden Solution product has done a fine job of keeping rots at bay, but if I had an already overwhelming problem, I'd take a different approach.

Treatment with a good disinfectant like Physan will clobber the population on the plants, benches, greenhouse walls, floors, etc., but it won't do a damned thing for the infections already in the plants. Treating with a systemic will help a great deal with the internal infections, but as the activity in many of them rely on the formulations' metabolites, they will be relatively ineffective for the critters in the environment. Then either one can recontaminate the other.

In a really bad infestation, I'd do the following:

Spray everything heavily with a Physan solution.
Follow that up, later that same day, with a systemic fungicide.
Repeat two more times at weekly intervals.
Two weeks later, soak the plants and media with the Inocucor product at a 2% conentration. 
After that, spray the plant with that solution daily for a week. By that time, you will have repopulated the plants and the environment with the "good" microorganisms, and can resume monthly treatment at 1% to prevent recurrance.
I keep a small spray bottle of 2% solution in the fridge; if I see something that has been "shielded" from air movement or something, and a rot appears to be beginning, I just spray the plant a few times, and that seems to take care of it.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 8, 2015)

Or you could just use Dragons Blood and solve the problem on the plants that have the problem.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2015)

Are you still selling it, Lance?


----------



## gonewild (Aug 8, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Are you still selling it, Lance?



Yes, casually and informally and depending on if we have any bottled on hand in Calif.


----------



## abax (Aug 8, 2015)

Lance,do you, have you and can I buy some???? Name your price! I'm in rather desperate need before all my Phrags.
are infected. Please send me a PM with information.

Thank you, Ray. Inocucor on the way. I've done the Physan
spray all over the greenhouse after taking a wet/dry vac and cleaning
every little corner. Used clorox on floor. Scattered DE everywhere...
also Cleary's, Orthene and some other stuff if I can find it.

Now I need to stop hyperventilating!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2015)

If you need a distributor let me know.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 9, 2015)

abax said:


> Lance,do you, have you and can I buy some???? Name your price! I'm in rather desperate need before all my Phrags.
> are infected. Please send me a PM with information.
> 
> Now I need to stop hyperventilating!



I'll verify if we can ship soon.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 9, 2015)

NYEric said:


> If you need a distributor let me know.



I'll be in touch.


----------



## Denver (Aug 9, 2015)

I could use some more as well if available


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2015)

gonewild said:


> I'll verify if we can ship soon.



Let me know, too, please.


----------



## abax (Aug 9, 2015)

Eric, what's the concentration mixture? Perhaps I need
more than a one ounce bottle. A truck load might be
nice to have around!


----------



## gonewild (Aug 10, 2015)

We have about 1 dozen bottles of Dragons Blood available now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2015)

Order placed. Thanks!


----------



## Denver (Aug 10, 2015)

I also just sent payment.

Will PM mailing address to you.

Thanks!


----------



## abax (Aug 10, 2015)

PayPal sends the address, doesn't it? I paid but can't
remember if I sent along my address...wuh oh.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2015)

abax said:


> Eric, what's the concentration mixture? Perhaps I need
> more than a one ounce bottle. A truck load might be
> nice to have around!


You can use it straight or in solution. Depends on what, how much area, and how severe the problem.


----------

